# South florida meet up



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys,

I'm proposing our next meet up include a drive, perhaps to St. Aug, Orlando, or Key West.

Give me your thoughts if you want to do an overnight or just a day trip. I'll convince Diesel Boy to help me with the coordination, since he seems to be pretty good at this stuff.

I'm thinking more towards June/July timeframe.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

So I take it from the enthusiatic response that you guys don't want to go anywhere!


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm good to go!


----------



## nortynorty (Apr 15, 2011)

Me too, but I'd prefer not traveling north of Palm Beach.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

So, the original three musketeers have voted to stay at home!:tsk::tsk::tsk:

Where's the sense of adventure?:dunno:

Hopefully a few others will pipe up. Boomer is good but needs to do this in early June.

I'm a bachelor after mid-jun for about two months, so I could be game for something a bit more adventurous.:thumbup:


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

California? 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Bimmer App


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

János said:


> California?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Bimmer App


Meet you halfway?:thumbup:


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Perfect! Maybe now I will finally get the extended road trip I've been waiting for!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

János said:


> California?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Bimmer App


How about New Orleans? I'll buy you a bucket of crawfish and a dixie beer.:beerchug:


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Now you are really starting to tempt me! That's one of my favorite places. 

With all the great N.O. restaurants I'd have to walk back to lose the extra pounds.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys, this one died on the vine!:tsk:

I received about 6 emails, all the same, from a FloridaBimmer.com site advertising a Rally for the Cure here in S. Florida. Going to drive from Miami to the Hard Rock and stop at a Children's Hospital on the way.

Anybody hear about this site or involved?:dunno: http://floridabimmer.com/blogs/


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

I voted for Orlando but am up for almost anywhere except Key West (absolutely no fun to drive there - way too slow and prone to horrific traffic). Am planning a cross country to Vancouver,CA in June, will help my son move to Dallas and will continue on from there. Should give the D a good workout!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Got it.

Nice trip, try and keep us informed how it goes.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Damn Flyingman! I was just in MIA for Spring Break. I like FL.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

You guys should get a caravan going and make your way north for this year's 2nd annual Bimmerfest east! Make a long weekend out of it, take in the sites in DC. :thumbup:

There were only 3 diesel owners at last year's event and that includes me. Hope to see more oil burners at this year's event, which I expect will be much bigger.

BIMMERFEST EAST DETAILS:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/bmw-events/Bimmerfest-East-2012/

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=592167


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

I have an idea for a Florida meet - how about Punta Gorda on the west coast between Fort Meyers and Tampa. It is not far from most of the major population centers and there is a great "Muscle Car" museum there:
musclecarcity.net

This would be an easy day trip for most of us, but a nice weekend could be made too. Maybe post on the general forum for all BMW's? Any takers?


----------



## dieselboy (Jan 23, 2012)

Guys I have been working like a dog lately and kind of lost touch with the Forum. (I did squeeze a trip to "The Dragon" but it was a "business trip"). Anyway, the Rally for the Cure is a worthwhile event and we should all give something back to the community for a good cause. I think it would be great if all the "South Florida Afficianado D's" were represented. I am a definate. Let me know who else is in. I will be meeting at Eurowerks in Pompano (my BMW Custom Shop (JBD and Full LED package) to drive down with them. They are a sponsor by the way. Look forward to seeing you all there on April 21st, 2012.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Dieselboy, I would be very interested, sounds like fun.:thumbup:

I'll register and coordinate the logistics with you so I can join your group. Obviously I will drive over from Weston and see you guys at the starting meet up point.

Anybody else?:dunno:


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

Hi guys,
Will love to join. Is there a link of the event ? what time and address ? from where to where ?

:thumbup:

note: I would really like to take a long drive but with 4 kids (1 new born and 2 year old) makes it difficult to get away frm the wife


----------



## dieselboy (Jan 23, 2012)

Don Juan,

The link to the event is http://www.floridabimmer.com/forum/...er-Rally-for-the-Cure-and-Car-Show-April-21st

Look forward to seeing you there. If you are near Pompano, we will be starting at Eurowerks on Powerline Rd to drive down with about 30 or so other BMW's. This should be an impressive site on the Turnpike.

Look forward to seeing you there on April 21st.

PS - You are new to the forum but already have an avatar? I thought you needed 100 posts before you can have an avatar?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@Dieselboy ask Sticky for it!! Anyway wish I could join you guys but as you see I live in Puerto Rico Otherwise If I could drive up that way believe you me I would do it!!!


----------



## Don Juan (Apr 2, 2002)

dieselboy said:


> Don Juan,
> 
> The link to the event is http://www.floridabimmer.com/forum/...er-Rally-for-the-Cure-and-Car-Show-April-21st
> 
> ...


I'm a bit confused! the flyer says they will depart from Watson Island at 9am so based in your email are there 2 groups of cars driving ? If so what time are you planning to me up there and leave ? I'm west of Ft Lauderdale (Weston to be more exact). Thanks!

About the avatar, don't know, perhaps that is a new rule bcause when I did it almost a year ago it allowed me


----------



## dieselboy (Jan 23, 2012)

Don J,

There is a group leaving from Watson Island also. The group I am referring to is leaving from Eurowerks (A BMW Custom shop www.eurowerksauto.com). The address is 4758 N Powerline Rd Deerfield Beach, FL 33073. I'll get back to you on the start time to meet in Deerfield Beach once I hear.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Don Juan,

We are both in Weston, perhaps we could meet up where these guys are starting at, or wait till they pass by 595 and the Turnpike and fall in line with them.

Let me know.


----------



## neve1064 (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll be there...coming from Delray. Looking forward to [email protected]

Sent from a HTC EVO


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, I just registered and paid my $20, I think.:dunno:

Dieselboy, what time are you meeting up in Pompano?

Debating driving up to Pompano and then down to Miami, and then back up to Hard Rock.

We could easily join up when you pass by 595 and TP.

What is your ETD (departure time) from Pompano? They leave Watson Island at 9am.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Torrential rains throughout South Florida kept me away. :bawling:  Diesel Boy, any updates, photos, etc...???


----------



## dieselboy (Jan 23, 2012)

*Rally for the Cure Followup*

Flyingman,

The "Drive for the Cure" was ok. I am sure the turnout was down due to the weather. We had to move the event to the 8th Floor Garage Level in the Main Parking Garage of the Hard Rock. Had about 50 or more BMW's. Mostly 3 series with wheel, grid, and light mods. Had a classic 850 show up. Don't see too many of these. Lot's of M3's and a couple of M5's. Attached are a few photos. Hopefully next year will be outside if the weather holds up.:thumbup:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

:tsk:OK! So fun (wet fun) was had by all!:thumbup: Thanks for the fotos.

Of course now it is the weekdays and the weather is just phenomenal. Records low, in the low 50's tonight, brrrrr. Might have to turn on the heater again, in South Florida?????:yikes: Sunshine galore.


----------

